# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  خطا در کتاخانه com.android.support:design

## sini65

من این کتابخانه رو اضافه میکنم بدون هیچ خطایی ولی برنامه ام اجرا نمیشه
Uyyyyitled.jpg

----------


## mehdi.safavie

درود;

لطفا خطایی که اعلام میشه رو بزارید.
در ضمن ، سوال شما مربوط به Android Studio هست یا Xamarin.Android یا چی رو در تایپیک مربوطه فقط اعلام کنید.

----------

